# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  σαν να βγαινω απο το σωμα μου στον υπνο

## OloiEnantiwnmou

παιδια καλησπερα...τον τελευταιο καιρο οταν κοιμαμαι ξαφνικα ξυπναω και εχω ταχυπαλμια και αισθημα αγχους-φοβου..εκεινη την ωρα θελω να μιλησω και δεν μπορω ουτε να μιλησω ουτε να κουνηθω μονο τα ματια μου μπορω να ανοιξω..και δευτερον καποιες φορες μου συμβαινει το παρακατω..κοιμαμαι ολα κανονικα και σε καποια στιγμη νιωθω οτι βγαινω απο το σωμα μου παω ψηλα στο ταβανι και με βλεπω που κοιμαμαι...το νιωθω πολυ εντονα σαν να ειναι αληθινο..τι σημαινουν ολα αυτα?? τα εχω ψιλοπαιξει .για πειτε μου γνωμες για το τι μπορει να ειναι αυτα...ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων

----------


## Flumen

Το δευτερο που λεσ οτι κοιτας τον εαυτο σου απο ψηλα το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι ''ζεις το ονειρο'' και σε μπερδευει...

Αυτο που παθαινεις οταν ξυπνας μπορει να οφειλεται σε φαρμακευτικη αγωγή, παίρνεις κάτι?

Το είχε η μητερα μου οταν επαιρνε κατι για την καρδια, δεν ξερω

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι συνηθως ειναι επειδη βρισκεσαι μεταξυ φθορας κ αφθαρσιας. δν σ χει τυχει ποτε να κατουριεσαι τοσο πολυ κ να βαριεσαι να πας οσο κοιμασαι κ να βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου πως παει για κατουρημα ενω δεν εχεις παει?

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Λέγεται (αυτό το που βγαίνεις από το σώμα σου..) κατά πάσα πιθανότητα εξωσωματική εμπειρία και μερικοί άνθρωποι έχουν αυτή την ικανότητα... (συνήθως αυτοί που έχουν πιο ευαίσθητες "κεραίες" από άλλους) και δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό νομίζω... το έχω ζήσει κι εγώ.. αν και δεν το έχω συζητήσει με κάποιον ειδικό.. στο ίντερνετ πάντως κάποια στιγμή διάβασα ότι έχει και επιστημονική εξήγηση... και ναι είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερη εμπειρία... εμένα πάντως δε με τρομάζει ιδιαίτερα...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

Και τα υπολοιπα που λες πως σε πιανουν μου φαινονται σαν υπνικη παραληση....η η μορα τεσπα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Και τα υπολοιπα που λες πως σε πιανουν μου φαινονται σαν υπνικη παραληση....η η μορα τεσπα


...λολ...αυτό με τη μόρα το σκέφτηκα και γω.

----------


## OloiEnantiwnmou

μου εχει τυχει να κατουριεμαι και να βαριεμαι να σηκωθω αλλα λογικα αυτο δεν ειναι επειδη νυσταζω??και δεν παιρνω χαπια η καμια αγωγη...

----------


## sheldon

Και δε χαίρεσαι αντί να παραπονιέσαι; Και τι δε θά 'δινα για να βιώσω τέτοια σπάνια εμπειρία προσωπικά; Την επόμενη φορά επωφελήσου το και ταξίδεψε σε μέρη που δεν μπορείς υπό κανονικές συνθήκες να επισκεφθείς με το φυσικό σου σώμα. Πχ, πήγαινε να παρακολουθήσεις καμία συζήτηση ή να μπεις σε κανένα σπίτι μήπως και διαλευκάνεις επ' ευκαιρία ερωτήματα που σε βασανίζουν. Σοβαρολογώ, δεν αστειεύομαι.

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Αχ! ναι κι εγώ θα το ήθελα να διαρκέσει περισσότερο και να μπορώ να ταξιδεύω και μακρύτερα και να πηγαίνω σε άλλα μέρη... αλλά δυο φορές που μου έχει συμβεί τη μία πήγα μέχρι το παράθυρο του υπνοδωματίου μου και την άλλη μέχρι το σαλόνι... και πάλι πίσω εγκλωβίστηκε η ψυχή μου στο σώμα μου... γμτ.....

----------


## OloiEnantiwnmou

δεν ειναι δηλαδη καμια παθηση η κατι τετοιο??

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οχι μωρε δεν ειναι παθηση!

'' Η Υπνική Παράλυση είναι μια κατάσταση που λαμβάνει χώρα μόλις πριν αποκοιμηθούμε (υπναγωγικό στάδιο) ή ακριβώς πριν ξυπνήσουμε πλήρως από τον ύπνο ( υπνοπομπικό στάδιο). Η κατάσταση αυτή χαρακτηρίζεται από την αδυναμία ομιλίας ή κίνησης. Συχνά ακολουθείται από μια αίσθηση ότι υπάρχει κάποια παρουσία στο δωμάτιο, μια αίσθηση που συχνά προκαλεί φόβο η οποία συνοδεύεται και από την ανικανότητα του να φωνάξει κάποιος. Η παράλυση αυτή μπορεί να διαρκέσει μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. Η περιγραφή των συμπτωμάτων της υπνικής παράλυσης ομοιάζει με την περιγραφή που δίνουν πολλά θύματα απαγωγής από εξωγήινους, όταν ανακαλούν την εμπειρία τους. Η υπνική παράλυση θεωρείται από πολλούς ότι δεν εξηγεί μόνο τις απαγωγές από τους εξωγήινους αλλά και πολλές άλλες παραισθήσεις που σχετίζονται με παραφυσικές ή υπερφυσικές εμπειρίες.

Η Υπνική Παράλυση είναι κάτι που βιώνουν οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι μια ή δυο φορές στην ζωή τους, αλλά είναι συχνό φαινόμενο σε αυτούς που πάσχουν από ναρκοληψία.

Συνειδητό όνειρο (διαυγές όνειρο) είναι κάθε όνειρο κατά το οποίο το άτομο έχει συνείδηση ότι ονειρεύεται ενώ το όνειρο είναι σε πλήρη εξέλιξη. Κατά τη διάρκεια του συνειδητού ονείρου, είναι δυνατό να ασκήσει κανείς έλεγχο πάνω στο ονειρικό περιβάλλον και να κάνει πράγματα που αλλιώς θα ήταν αδύνατο να κάνει στη φυσική πραγματικότητα.''

εχεις ακουσει για το αστρικο ονειρεμα?

----------


## OloiEnantiwnmou

οχι .για πες...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κανε ενα googlarisma. γραψε ''ονειρεμα'' η αστρικη προβολη. ειναι οταν βιωνεις ενα αισθημα αποκολισης απο το σωμα σου καθως κοιμασαι.

----------


## RainAndWind

Και να κοιτάς από το ταβάνι το σώμα σου? Kάπου το έχω ξανακούσει, χμμ. Νομίζω πως είναι επειδή έχουμε ακούσει κάποιες ιστορίες τέτοιες αρκετές, έχουμε δηλαδή έρθει σε επαφή με το εξωσωματικό (διανοητική επαφή, που σημαίνει έχω ακούσει, διαβάσει κάπου κάτι, δει σε περιοδικό, μέσο, έχει πέσει στην αντίληψή μου), ο εγκέφαλός μου το έχει αποθηκεύσει, και μετά το "αναπαράγει" όταν έρθει η κατάλληλη ευκαιρία. Για παράδειγμα, σε κάποιο άτομο που ανήκει σε έναν τελείως διαφορετικής κουλτούρας λαό, το "βγαίνω από το σώμα μου" μπορεί να μην σημαίνει τίποτε απολύτως, να μην του λέει κάτι, γιατί ποτέ δεν έχει έρθει σε επαφή με ανάλογη περιγραφή. Σκέψου το, έχεις ακούσει το "βγαίνω από το σώμα μου και με κοιτάω από ψηλά", όπως και το "ήμουν σε ένα σκοτεινό τούνελ και κοίταζα πέρα ένα εκτυφλωτικό φως" και είναι κλισέ μηνύματα που έχουν αποθηκευτεί στον εγκέφαλο και τα συνδέουμε κατόπιν κάπως και νομίζουμε αληθινά. Έτσι το εξηγώ.

Αν δοκιμάσεις μια άλλη περιγραφή της αίσθησης/ εμπειρίας, που να μην έχει καμία σχέση με ό,τι έχει ο εγκέφαλός σου ήδη αποθηκεύσει, νομίζω πως θα το απομυθοποιήσεις.
Δηλαδή, αναρωτιέμαι, αν περιγράψω μια τέτοια εμπειρία ως "έφυγα από το σώμα μου, ανέβηκα στο ράφι πάνω από την τηλεόραση, εκεί που η μάνα μου έχει βάλει ένα βάζο με ψεύτικα τριαντάφυλλα που τελευταία φορά τα είχα δει κατά εκατοντάδες ως περιζήτητο αξεσουάρ τάφων στο τρίτο νεκροταφείο και κάτω από το εκθαμβωτικής ομορφιάς μπουκέτο πλαστικού θαύμασα ένα εξαίρετο σεμεδάκι με κεντητό χριστούλη, χρυσές καμπανούλες, και βελονάκι σουά σοβάζ σε σωμόν περίγραμμα"

Δε θα σου φανεί κάπως αν το κάνεις?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οταν το πνευμα βρισκεται σε αφθαρσια (παρε υπνος) τοτε πολλα μπορουν να συμβουν. δεν παει να πει πως ειναι αληθινα, πως θα ξυπνησει πχ η μανα σ κ θα σε δει να κοιμασαι κ απο πανω εναν διαφανο κλωνο σ να επιπλεει στον πολυελαιο. 

τωρα οσο αναφορα τον κοσμο των ονειρων ειναι τεραστια επιστημη που εχω διαβασει διαφορα και τα οποια δεν ειναι ευκολα να τα καταλαβεις γμτ....

----------


## OloiEnantiwnmou

πες ρε borken dollllll και που ξερεις μπορει να καταλαβω:P

----------


## kyknos25

> ναι συνηθως ειναι επειδη βρισκεσαι μεταξυ φθορας κ αφθαρσιας. δν σ χει τυχει ποτε να κατουριεσαι τοσο πολυ κ να βαριεσαι να πας οσο κοιμασαι κ να βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου πως παει για κατουρημα ενω δεν εχεις παει?


respect:pp

----------


## Weirdthing

Μου εχει συμβει και εμενα ο τροπος για να διαρκεσει περισοτερο ειναι να θυμασαι οτι πρεπει να ελεγχεις την προσοχη σου εκεινη την στιγμη για παραδειγμα οταν σου συμβαινει φανταζομαι παρατηρεις κατι εκεινη την στιγμη σεινηδητοποιεις οτι βρισκεσαι σε πραγματικο χρονο εξω απο το σωμα σου και στα αμεσως επομενα δευτερολεπτα ξανα βρισκεσαι στο σωμα σου, αυτο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να εισαι σε εγρηγορση οσο μπορεις βεβαια και να αλαζεις την προσοχη σου σε κατι αλλο, γιατι οταν παρατηρησεις ας πουμε το σωμα σου εκεινη την στιγμη ερχεται η σεινηδηση οτι ζεις κατι διαφορετικο και αμεσως αγχονεσαι φοβασαι και η λογικη σου σε τραβαει πισω σαν μηχανισμος αμηνας, οποτε διαβαζωντας κ μονο την απαντηση μου ισως την επομενη φορα θυμηθεις υποσεινηδητα οτι πρεπει να ελεγχεις την προσοχη σου οτοσωστε να μην αφησεις χρονο στην λογικη σου να σε συνεφερει.

----------

